# Herts and Beds Beginners competition 2012



## Sports_nut (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunstable Sports Nutrition Centre are the proud organisers of the 2012 Herts and Beds Open Beginners Championships!

Once again to be held at the amazing Grove Theatre in Dunstable, the show is set to be once again the UK's number one dedicated beginners show!

Our amazing sponsors; Applied Nutrition, Multipower, Bio X and Kinetica will be providing prizes to each winner of each class worth over £100!

The past two years has produced some fantastic competitors, and this years show is promising to be better than ever!

Watch for updates on UK-Muscle and get your tickets early, this year is going to be a sell out!

Tickets will be available soon from the Grove Theatre Box office directly on 01582 602080

And Further Information and entry forms are available from Dunstable Sports Nutrition Centre on 01582 600969.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Last years amazing overall champion Jim Georgiou


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

The first timers O5'8" was an amazing class! 14 amazing first timers!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Ladies first timers trained figure

The Herts and Beds Open is the only show to hold a First Timers Class for Ladies!


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

apart from the open yorkshire classic which last year ran a 1st timers ladies.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

colloseum said:


> View attachment 76641
> 
> 
> Ladies first timers trained figure
> ...


This was my first competition and was fantastic! Loved every minute of it!

Was a well run show, great venue, great prizes, and was great to know that everyone was as nervous as each other! Would definately recommend this show if you're new to the world of competiting!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear there was a First Timers at the Yorkshire show as well, there is not enough opportunities for women wanting to get into the sport.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good, Trevor


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

When is it?


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

29th of July, it would be a great warm up for anyone looking to do the intermediates with the UKBFF


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

We are 16 weeks out from the UK's premier beginners competition! If you are considering doing this competition you need to start thinking about starting your prep. If you require any help with any aspect of competing, E-mail me for prices, for a consultation, personal training, full contest prep, posing coaching, nutritional analysis with an IFBB and UKBFF approved Personal Training Specialist, Nutritionist and Judging Criteria consultant at [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Tickets are now on sale for this years Herts and Beds Open Beginners Championships, they are available online at http://www.grovetheatre.co.uk/what-s-on/ Then select July 29th and book early to get the best seats in the house!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Spray tans are available on the day of the show, Gorgeous Jo will be backstage available to apply two coats of contest tan for £20, this proved a very convenient and cost effective method of obtaining good contest colour. Book your tan in advance to avoid disappointment at [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

6 weeks on Sunday to Britain's premier beginners show! So get those last few entry forms in and get a seat while you can....It's going to be a sell out!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Trevor's show was fantastic last year,not only with a lot of great athletes but very well organised, I will be there again this year,so see you all there!xox


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my mate shawn is doing this !! hope he smashes it rite up


----------



## Trentreznik (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this event still on ,not getting any response from the phone number or email on the poster?

Cheers


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes Trentrezenik, The show is on, you can get us on 01525 850770, Dunstable Sports Nutrition have moved to a new unit in Hockliffe


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

We are pleased to announce that despite record entries so far, we will be accepting entries right up to the day! However if you could register before the day it will make things run a lot smoother. In addition we are having talks with the UKBFF to make the 2013 Herts and Beds Beginners Championships a qualifier for the 2013 Beginners and Novice British finals. Watch this space for further info, or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you to everyone involved in the Herts and Beds Open Beginners Championships 2012, this year we saw a record attendance with both competitors and spectators, a tremendous level of competition and superb prizes from sponsors! Here's to 2013 where we will be a UKBFF sanctioned event!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Indeed jamiedilk, Shawn won his class in style!



jamiedilk said:


> my mate shawn is doing this !! hope he smashes it rite up


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah i spoke to him yesterday im so chuffed for him!!



colloseum said:


> Indeed jamiedilk, Shawn won his class in style!


----------

